# Fish for 10g nano tank



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

Any suggestions for a fish suitable for a 10g nano tank. 
I'll upload a video of the tank.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Is the tank established? Anything in there yet?


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

ladayen said:


> Is the tank established? Anything in there yet?


Of course I wouldn't just toss fish into a tank carelessly. I'm just looking for good suggestions from others with experience.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

I currently have 2 blue-legged hermits and am looking for 1 fish.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

Im looking for a :nicefish:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Black and White Clown fish


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a watchman goby and pistol shrimp.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> a watchman goby and pistol shrimp.


That sounds like it would be really fun.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I would expect the crabs to eat the shrimp no?


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

ladayen said:


> I would expect the crabs to eat the shrimp no?


Hermits are harmless they feed on algae. I'm not talking about emerald crabs or something.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

I've heard emerald crabs can be territorial and sometimes harm tank mates but I've never heard or seen hermits behave like that though.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

I have no experience with hermit crabs so i did some research hoping to find suitable companions in a 10g tank, I wasn't able to find anything specifically unfortuantly. What I did find though was many accounts of people saying their hermits attacking other crabs, snails, invertabrates, coral and annemone. Even walking over corals with their sharp feet could prove damaging. This aggresion was particularly notable when looking for a new shell as they were about to molt. Just some information I thought I'd pass on. I'll keep looking in regards to a suitable fish.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i personally dont like hermit crabs ( or any crabs ) for this reason. they tend to rip snails from their shells only to find they didnt want that shell. even if there are empty shells on the bottom of the tank for them. this is just how i run my tanks. snails and/or shrimp only.



ladayen said:


> I would expect the crabs to eat the shrimp no?


pistol shrimp can hold their own, id say esp. when they pair with the goby as they work as a team. by this, i wouldnt suggest adding something like this to a busy predator tank ( or any invert eating tankmates ) but in a reef enviroment ( or even a selected fish only ) i think they make a great add personally. the shrimp will do the digging while the goby will do the watching. the entire time the shrimps outside the cave he will keep atleast 1 antenea ( sp? ) on the fish. any trouble and they retreat. the shrimp will gather shells,rocks, and things to decorate inside and maybe even the door of their home. very fun to watch these guys IMO.
this is however if the two find eachother to hold this kind of relationship. in a 10 gallon tank i think they will find eachother fine.


----------



## CottonDandyBubbleFun (May 4, 2011)

onefish2fish said:


> i personally dont like hermit crabs ( or any crabs ) for this reason. they tend to rip snails from their shells only to find they didnt want that shell. even if there are empty shells on the bottom of the tank for them. this is just how i run my tanks. snails and/or shrimp only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I meant towards fish I heard that they steal snails shells and stuff but I don't have any snails. I could transfer them to my larger tank and open up some space in my 10g if they are that incompatible.


----------

